# JOHN Deere 180B



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Just Wanted To Get Some Feed Back On It. Local Guy Is Selling it. Just Can't Decide To Get It Or Get A Tru Cut. Back Yard Is Roughly 1800Sqft Front Yard About 1200SqFt.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> Just Wanted To Get Some Feed Back On It. Local Guy Is Selling it. Just Can't Decide To Get It Or Get A Tru Cut. Back Yard Is Roughly 1800Sqft Front Yard About 1200SqFt.


Hi and welcome to the forum. Do you have any more info on either REELs? Age, condition, etc?

Is your property fairly flat? Do you have any pictures to share?

Pics will help us get a better idea of what your working with.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2018)

Do you have any obstacles in your yard? Is it fairly flat and even? I've had a mclanes trucuts and JD 220 all good machines different degrees of cuts of course. I can tell you the JD is a beast of a machine to turn and maneuver around obstacles and up slopes and near fence lines.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

What about the tru-cut appeals to you over the little Deere? Your lawn is certainly "right-sized" for an 18" machine. I wouldn't hold out for bigger if the price is right on this one.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Nixnix42 said:


> Do you have any obstacles in your yard? Is it fairly flat and even? I've had a mclanes trucuts and JD 220 all good machines different degrees of cuts of course. I can tell you the JD is a beast of a machine to turn and maneuver around obstacles and up slopes and near fence lines.


No opstacles besides the landscape trim.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> What about the tru-cut appeals to you over the little Deere? Your lawn is certainly "right-sized" for an 18" machine. I wouldn't hold out for bigger if the price is right on this one.


What do you honestly recommend.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A greensmower will give a nicer cut even on lawns that are not granite countertop flat. Only other consideration is that a greensmower has its travel speed and reel speed synchronized. Engage the reel and put it in drive, it mows. What that means, is that no matter how slowly the mower is rolling forward, the same quality of cut is maintained. The flip side of this is that if the throttle stops on the mower are adjusted so that a 6000 sq ft green is mowed in 20 minutes or less, you will hate trying to handle the mower in a normal residential lawn. I remember the first time I used my GM. They must have been running across the green where the mower came from. Darn near took out my roses. I turned down the throttle stops and now this is a mower I can use even in 200 sq ft spaces.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A greensmower will give a nicer cut even on lawns that are not granite countertop flat. Only other consideration is that a greensmower has its travel speed and reel speed synchronized. Engage the reel and put it in drive, it mows. What that means, is that no matter how slowly the mower is rolling forward, the same quality of cut is maintained. The flip side of this is that if the throttle stops on the mower are adjusted so that a 6000 sq ft green is mowed in 20 minutes or less, you will hate trying to handle the mower in a normal residential lawn. I remember the first time I used my GM. They must have been running across the green where the mower came from. Darn near took out my roses. I turned down the throttle stops and now this is a mower I can use even in 200 sq ft spaces.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> What about the tru-cut appeals to you over the little Deere? Your lawn is certainly "right-sized" for an 18" machine. I wouldn't hold out for bigger if the price is right on this one.


Just confused thinking a Tru Cut might be my best option. Idk Im lost ha. Im a rookie.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Don_Bass said:
> 
> 
> > Just Wanted To Get Some Feed Back On It. Local Guy Is Selling it. Just Can't Decide To Get It Or Get A Tru Cut. Back Yard Is Roughly 1800Sqft Front Yard About 1200SqFt.
> ...


Thank you Sir. My property is not fairly even.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Then I would pass on the Tru-Cut and get the 180B. Tru-Cuts are a miserable experience on less that totally flat lawns.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Then I would pass on the Tru-Cut and get the 180B. Tru-Cuts are a miserable experience on less that totally flat lawns.


100% respect your opinion but there are many people on here that don't have totally flat lawns that are able to maintain a really nice lawn with a TruCut. I would cosider miserable to be a slight exaggeration IMO


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sorry :wave: If the lawn has been graded to where there are no swales or deep divots, I call that relatively flat. I guess I have seen too many lawns that might as well be the surface of another planet that are then torn up by Tru-Cut and McLane mowers. People doing ground grading in Hawaii do not know what flat means. I do not expect it to be as flat as a bowling green or putting green, but what I have seen is hideous. The words not flat puts me on high alert


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2018)

I did like the trucut and the way it handled. but one flaw was any thing larger than twig would wack it out of alignment very quickly. my greens mower didn't give a damn


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

No need to be sorry. Just didnt want to scare someone away from a TruCut if it may be right for their situation. My yard is far from flat but my TruCut seems to do well. Also I am fairly certain that a rear drum powered reel would just slide down one of my hills. I think it's best if we could see some pics to give him a good idea of how each would handle his terrain :thumbup:

@Don_Bass Do you have any pictures you can share of your lawn and what these REELs will be cutting?


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Not The Best Pictures or Yard


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> No need to be sorry. Just didnt want to scare someone away from a TruCut if it may be right for their situation. My yard is far from flat but my TruCut seems to do well. Also I am fairly certain that a rear drum powered reel would just slide down one of my hills. I think it's best if we could see some pics to give him a good idea of how each would handle his terrain :thumbup:
> 
> @Don_Bass Do you have any pictures you can share of your lawn and what these REELs will be cutting?


Did you fit your Tru-Cut with the front roller? That does help with how the mower handles divots in the ground. I do routinely run a GM 1000 on hills. No more than a 20* angle. Anything else is not to be kept in grass.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Don_Bass said:


> Not The Best Pictures or Yard


If all of the yard is similarly graded, a greensmower will give you the nicest cut.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

yard Is currently Getting Cut By A Tru Cut By Gardner. But I Just Now Got Rid Of Him. I'm Going To Start Doing My Own Lawn. That's Why I Started This Thread Having A Hard Time Choosing Between A John Deere 180b Or Tru Cut 20


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That explains the lines I see cut into the grass. Probably his Tru-Cut is still on the front casters. Go for the greensmower, which is what he should have been using in the first place.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Greendoc Yep, I always use/reccomend a front roller as it allows for a bunch better cut IMO.

@Don_Bass Wow, that will be a great starting point for any REEL Mower. I think that either would do really well on your yard but I agree it does look like the yard would handle a greensmower well. Obviously the condition of the REEL that your going to be buying plays a big part. Are you buying new? Used?


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Greendoc Yep, I always use/reccomend a front roller as it allows for a bunch better cut IMO.
> 
> @Don_Bass Wow, that will be a great starting point for any REEL Mower. I think that either would do really well on your yard but I agree it does look like the yard would handle a greensmower well. Obviously the condition of the REEL that your going to be buying plays a big part. Are you buying new? Used?


Used Bro. Local guy is selling the JD180B For 600$ It's In Really Good Condition. Can't Find a Used Tru Cut ATM For a good reasonable price. What kind of WeedEater Would you recommend to purchase. Sorry for all the noob questions.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> That explains the lines I see cut into the grass. Probably his Tru-Cut is still on the front casters. Go for the greensmower, which is what he should have been using in the first place.


Yeah he always leaves lines. His Tru Cut is on casters not on a roller.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2018)

I'd go for a greens mower with that yard. Hopefully you can remove any wheel mount post if needed. otherwise a trucut with a front roller would be my 2nd choice.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The greensmower is likely to be much more durable, way easier to adjust, and parts are relatively cheap compared to any tru-cut or McClane type machines that I've seen. What's a reel or bedknife for a Tru-Cut go for? $350 vs $250 for 7 blade reels, a 9 blade for the 180 is $200. $160 for a 20" bedknife vs $40 for the 180. Add in all the fun I see on posts regarding the adjustments, and I think my mind is made up.

That lawn looks very greensmower friendly. Certainly moreso than mine is. I'd go for the 180 or another greensmower if the 180 is no longer available. All greensmowers from the big 3 will have good parts availability with the 21"/22" machines offering the most flexible setup options and the cheapest parts.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> The greensmower is likely to be much more durable, way easier to adjust, and parts are relatively cheap compared to any tru-cut or McClane type machines that I've seen. What's a reel or bedknife for a Tru-Cut go for? $350 vs $250 for 7 blade reels, a 9 blade for the 180 is $200. $160 for a 20" bedknife vs $40 for the 180. Add in all the fun I see on posts regarding the adjustments, and I think my mind is made up.
> 
> That lawn looks very greensmower friendly. Certainly moreso than mine is. I'd go for the 180 or another greensmower if the 180 is no longer available. All greensmowers from the big 3 will have good parts availability with the 21"/22" machines offering the most flexible setup options and the cheapest parts.


Not arguing with you but your TruCut parts are a bit high. 7 blade reel is around $250 and the bedknife is $40.

I agree that your yard looks nice and flat so go with the greensmower if you think that's the best!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > The greensmower is likely to be much more durable, way easier to adjust, and parts are relatively cheap compared to any tru-cut or McClane type machines that I've seen. What's a reel or bedknife for a Tru-Cut go for? $350 vs $250 for 7 blade reels, a 9 blade for the 180 is $200. $160 for a 20" bedknife vs $40 for the 180. Add in all the fun I see on posts regarding the adjustments, and I think my mind is made up.
> ...


Huh, I "borrowed" those out of Dolphin Equipments published price list. Glad to see they aren't really that high.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Dolphins parts list is a mess. They have 2 categories T8 and T9. I have no idea what the difference is but there is a definite different in price between the two. I know I did pay $315 for a 10 blade reel 2 years ago. So it does still seem like the JD parts are cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Gonna Be Picking Up The JD Today I'll Post Pics Of It Today &#128077;


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Also Any Recommendations On A WeedEater & Blower.??


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> Also Any Recommendations On A WeedEater & Blower.??


Hard to go wrong with Stihl or Echo for gas-powered equipment. For such a small lawn, I wouldn't rule out some of the Lithium-ion electric options.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That lawn deserves the Landscape Blade for trimming.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> That lawn deserves the Landscape Blade for trimming.


+1.

And I'd look at Redmax for a blower, I like mine a lot. I'd also go with Stihl for edger and trimmer. I have echo and stihl both. The stihl is easier to prime and easier to start.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> That lawn deserves the Landscape Blade for trimming.


Any pics of it?


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > That lawn deserves the Landscape Blade for trimming.
> ...


For sure Man Thanks For The Into 👍


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > That lawn deserves the Landscape Blade for trimming.
> ...


For Sure Man Thanks For The Info!👍


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Most welcome!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Don_Bass said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > That lawn deserves the Landscape Blade for trimming.
> ...


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1317 That is a lot of good reading. BTW, I am a commercial lawn person. There is no string on my lawns. All trimming is done with the Landscape Blade. Any edging next to concrete is done with an actual edger.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on the Landscape Blade. They cost ~$300, but worth every penny.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> +1 on the Landscape Blade. They cost ~$300, but worth every penny.


And get a tube of grease for it right off the bat!


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

There She Is. Tried Today Man This Thing Kicks Really Hard Lol. Need To Get Use To it. 1st Time using a Front thrower. Cut Didn't Come Out that great


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Ware said:


> +1 on the Landscape Blade. They cost ~$300, but worth every penny.


Do They Work On Honda Weed Eaters


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Not sure. You would just have to verify that the included adapters match what you have.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1317#p23876


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Don_Bass That's a good looking machine, congrats! It will take a little to get used to it but you will be striping in no time!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

That machine looks like it's in great condition. Keep practicing with it and you'll get the hang of running it! Don't be afraid to throttle down to slow it down either.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I agree, this looks like new. The grass catcher doesnt have a lot of scratches.

This video show the turn technique. It takes time to master and not having fence/edge helps.

https://youtu.be/NowflP0Brao?t=7m43s


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Dude, you stole that mower for that price


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

So I Noticed The Reel To Bed Knife Is Not Cutting Paper. Before I checked out the machine a week a ago it did. Made some adjustments on The Height Because it was set to low. Could That Be The Problem.? The Guy Did Do Backlapping On The Reel Before I Bought Too.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @Don_Bass That's a good looking machine, congrats! It will take a little to get used to it but you will be striping in no time!


Thanks Sir


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> So I Noticed The Reel To Bed Knife Is Not Cutting Paper. Before I checked out the machine a week a ago it did. Made some adjustments on The Height Because it was set to low. Could That Be The Problem.? The Guy Did Do Backlapping On The Reel Before I Bought Too.


Reel to bed knife is super easy to adjust. Loosen the pinch nut on the black knobs, turn the knob to adjust up/down and when it cuts paper across the reel, tighten the nuts, recheck with paper and it should be good to go. Should only take a minute or two.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> Don_Bass said:
> 
> 
> > So I Noticed The Reel To Bed Knife Is Not Cutting Paper. Before I checked out the machine a week a ago it did. Made some adjustments on The Height Because it was set to low. Could That Be The Problem.? The Guy Did Do Backlapping On The Reel Before I Bought Too.
> ...


Cool Man Thanks!


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Dude, you stole that mower for that price


It Was A Deal I Couldnt pass On. How Much Do These Usually Run For?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Greensmowers are over $8,000 new.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Greensmowers are over $8,000 new.


$8k would be a great deal.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> So I Noticed The Reel To Bed Knife Is Not Cutting Paper. Before I checked out the machine a week a ago it did. Made some adjustments on The Height Because it was set to low. Could That Be The Problem.? The Guy Did Do Backlapping On The Reel Before I Bought Too.


If he backlapped it, then he may not have reset the clearances afterwards.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I'd go with the JD or any greens mower. Quality is great &#128077;


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, you stole that mower for that price
> ...


$1000-$1200 easy in that condition.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

A Bit Confused On The HOC Adjustment. Can Anyone Guide Me With Pics/Instructions On How To Do It.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


> A Bit Confused On The HOC Adjustment. Can Anyone Guide Me With Pics/Instructions On How To Do It.




Loosen bolt labeled 1 on both sides. Twist the thing labeled 2 counter clockwise to raise the HOC. Find a way to measure both sides to make sure you have them at the same height on each side. If you search you can find some ideas with flat stock and a ruler but I get by with a large file that spans both the front roller and rear drum and measure from the top of the file to the top of the bed knife using dial calipers.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I have the same mower and love it!!!! Took some getting used to, and came from a McClane that I lived as well, but now that I'm used to it I like it a lot.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Txmx583 said:


> I have the same mower and love it!!!! Took some getting used to, and came from a McClane that I lived as well, but now that I'm used to it I like it a lot.


Nice I'm getting the hang of it every time I use it. So far cut my lawn twice with it. Do you have the hoc down already?


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Almost got the lines down &#129300;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Don_Bass said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Don_Bass said:



> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same mower and love it!!!! Took some getting used to, and came from a McClane that I lived as well, but now that I'm used to it I like it a lot.
> ...


I'm cutting mine at 3/4" right now, but I'm about to scalp and level with sand so I'll take it down to 1/4" then maintain 1/2" for a bit.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Don_Bass said:


>


Who installed your irrigation? I see both gear drive rotors and a full circle pop up running at the same time. They should know that an irrigation system configured that way will cause the area covered by the rotors to be dry and the area covered by the pop up to be too wet.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

I did sir. Don't have a problem with it yet. Grass is green


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Following up on an old thread but I got a used JD 108b today and that sucker must have its throttle stops turned up as high as it will go. I can keep it on the turtle setting for the throttle and when I engage it, it takes off like a rocket. There's no way I could mow walking behind it, you'd have to jog. Any suggestions??


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

PGunn said:


> Following up on an old thread but I got a used JD 108b today and that sucker must have its throttle stops turned up as high as it will go. I can keep it on the turtle setting for the throttle and when I engage it, it takes off like a rocket. There's no way I could mow walking behind it, you'd have to jog. Any suggestions??


My suggestion: get a video of you mowing like this so we can get a good laugh...I mean diagnose the issue 😂

I'm not a small engines whiz at all, but on turtle does it sound like it's low rpm or does it sound like it's running fast?

These greens mowers move pretty quickly, as they're designed to be used in a wide open area. Most people are caught off guard when first using one.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Haha. I'm sure y'all would love a video of that. The rpms are slow in Tuttle and if engaged it almost sputters out. If I bump it up rpms, it takes off and you can't hardly keep the front end down. I'm sure it's all being a noob and user error but this thing is gonna kick my butt trying to use.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need to feather the drive lever. If you go too fast it will kill the engine.


----------

